# Making a 5 Strand Barbed Wire Fence Dog and Yote Proof



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

Ive had recent dog issues on my 12 acres.

I think I have shored up those issues.....but for future dogs that may shop on my property....as well as coyotes......what would you suggest I should do?

1. Take bottom 3 strands off and field fence (If so....why would you remove the barbed wire rather than just field fence over the barbed wire?)

2. Field fence over the bottom three strands.

3. Add three more strands of barbed wire to the bottom, thus making the fence an 8 strand fence.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

the 3 s's would be first option secondly would be to put 2 strand of high tensile electric at dog height with a good new zealand style charger stock wire is expensive and they will still find a way under if they are inclined


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

If it were mine, I'd put at least 3 more wires up between the wires already there, but make 'em hot!!! Chargers are worth the expense. Canines do not enjoy shocks. Just be sure the wires alternate hot and colds.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

nothing beats a hot fence to keep things in or out !


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Livestock guardian?


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

Arent hot fences kind of a maintenance issue?

I'll have a few head of angus walking around...

Four kids in the property too...

Plus it's moderately wooded.. Limbs and such....

I'm not against it!!!! I just am thinking out loud here not knowing much about it.....

I like the idea of a hot wire from the "less work" perspective...


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

G. Seddon said:


> Livestock guardian?


barbed wire won't keep a livestock guardian dog in.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, bob wahr ain't no good for dogs or goats, either one. Field fence is best for that---low maintenance and long-lasting. Problem with the sort that's m/l dog proof is that the 6"x6" squares are goat traps if you don't dehorn your goats, and you'll be cutting, pulling and cursing at most of the herd much of the time. 12" stays will keep out the big dogs, but not the littler ones.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

homstdr74 said:


> Yeah, bob wahr ain't no good for dogs or goats, either one. Field fence is best for that---low maintenance and long-lasting. Problem with the sort that's m/l dog proof is that the 6"x6" squares are goat traps if you don't dehorn your goats, and you'll be cutting, pulling and cursing at most of the herd much of the time. 12" stays will keep out the big dogs, but not the littler ones.


Would you remove the lower three strands of barbed before running 6x6 field fence?

If so, why?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

if you can run the fence with the barb wire in place, fine...leave it. But I think you are going to have a near impossible time stretching the woven fence wire tight with the barbs there.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rollochrome said:


> Would you remove the lower three strands of barbed before running 6x6 field fence?
> 
> If so, why?


I'd leave them on. As for Barbados' comment about having a hard time stretching it, you might put the woven wire on the other side of the fence. We've done that before--placed woven wire on the other side of the posts, and it's worked. If you get along with the adjacent landowner, shouldn't be a problem.

OTOH, if you want to protect the woven wire, take the barbed wire loose, let it lay on the ground, stretch the woven wire up, clip or staple it, then remount the barbs. There--you'd have the perfect fence, since the goats won't rub up against the woven wire so often and weaken it.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we are in coyote territory, and have both kinds of fences...they will go under anything....but if their noses touch a hot, they will back right on back out of there....we have hot wire about 10 inches high on the inside of the field fence....with extended insulators...we did this to run pastured pigs....however many nights I have heard the yelp of a canine trying to make their way in....I lay in bed and smile to myself...

I think this will work nicely for 5 strand bb wire fences as well.....they are still usually going either under all the wires or between the bottom one and the next one up....and that is exactly where they will hit a hot....as well as below the lowest bbwire line in the spots where the land dips and there is a gap....in some places we will just use a solar charger for the time they are in a field that is not convenient to an existing energizer, then we can move the energizer as the herd rotates around...

it doesn't take too long to run insulators around and a hot wire or two....I am hoping it will keep nosey calves from trying to stick their heads through the bb wire as well....


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I thought there was something about the field fence rusting quicker if it was installed over the barb wire (not sure about that one), and there is a possibility of livestock or wildlife getting trapped in between the barb wire and the field fence if they ran into the fence hard enough. 

I've seen a strand of barb wire ran between the bottom of the field fence and the ground supposedly to keep dogs from digging under the fence and to keep the bottom of the field fence slightly up off the ground so it lasts a little bit longer.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

ramiller5675 said:


> I might be wrong, but I thought there was something about the field fence rusting quicker if it was installed over the barb wire (not sure about that one), and there is a possibility of livestock or wildlife getting trapped in between the barb wire and the field fence if they ran into the fence hard enough.
> 
> I've seen a strand of barb wire ran between the bottom of the field fence and the ground supposedly to keep dogs from digging under the fence and to keep the bottom of the field fence slightly up off the ground so it lasts a little bit longer.


As for the rusting, probably, but probably that's due to the galvanic action betwixt the two, so that's spotty. It all rusts eventually, but if a guy's concerned, he shouldn't put the two together. I haven't noticed too much of a problem with that, though.

As for animals getting trapped betwixt the wires, I've not had that happen in thirty years. Could happen, I guess, but usually if my goats are going that fast, they're on the way out (rare occurrence that milk goats will jump, but Boers? You betcha) and they'll clear the fence.

The strand of barbs at the bottom is a good idea, and we've done that in several places. With a 48" goat fence, we put one strand of barb wire on the bottom and two on the top. With a 32" fence we put one strand on the bottom and, if possible, three on the top. 

You can always trust a goat---to try to get out if possible.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

We have 10 acres I'm refencing now using 32 inch field fence with two bars above on one side and 5 strands of barb on the other side. I will also have a wood rail installed on the top of the wood posts that are spaced 10 feet apart. I hope it works I had electric but it would short out all the time the deer are hard on it here and they do not learn


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I taught moose to stay off a hot fence, and they're dumber than deer. But it took 12 ga. slick wire and a bull-hot charger....


----------

